# Was sind das für Fische??



## Barbara (3. Aug. 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich hatte dieses Thema schon einmal letztes Jahr gestartet, aber da waren die Fische wohl noch etwas zu klein zum Bestimmen. Bis auf 2 - die mein Kater verputzt hat  - sind sie super über den Winter gekommen. Ich habe aber immer noch keine Ahnung, was das für Fische sind. Für __ Giebel erscheinen sie mir zu länglich.

 

 

Freue mich über jeden Hinweis.

Viele Grüße aus Oberbayern
Barbara


----------



## Armin (3. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Was sind das für Fische??*

Ahoi,

ich würde auf eine __ Karausche tippen.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karausche

Gruß Armin


----------



## Barbara (3. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Was sind das für Fische??*

Hallo Armin,

das sieht meinen Fischen wirklich sehr ähnlich. Ich hoffe nur, dass die Angaben mit 64 cm und 3 kg nur für freilebenden Fische in großen Seen gilt .

Viele Grüße
Barbara


----------



## karsten. (3. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Was sind das für Fische??*

mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit so eine Karausche


schönes WE


----------



## Barbara (4. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Was sind das für Fische??*

Hallo Karsten,

meinst Du  wirklich es sind  Goldfische? Die Farbe ist aber eher unscheinbar - halt wie auf den Fotos der __ Karausche bei Wikipedia.
Auf jeden Fall sind sie recht witzig und knabbern an den Füßen und Beinen, wenn man ruhig stehen bleibt.

Viele Grüße
Barbara


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Was sind das für Fische??*

Hi Barbara,

sind eindeutig kleine Goldies. Diese bräunliche (dunkle) Farbe haben fast alle (nur Schubunkins zeigen gleich etwas Farbe) erst mal. 

MfG Frank


----------



## Steffen (4. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Was sind das für Fische??*

hi,

Könnte aber auch ein __ Goldfisch sein. Ich habe auch so einen kleinen Goldfisch und der ist auch schon ROT !!
Wenn ich Morgen zu Komme mache ich mal ein Bild


----------



## ra_ll_ik (8. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Was sind das für Fische??*

Moin
Es ist kein __ Goldfisch. Die sind nicht so schlank.
Aber was es ist, keine Ahnung, von der Form her würde ich sagen, Moderlischen, aber die Farbe paßt nicht.


----------



## Ulumulu (8. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Was sind das für Fische??*

Hallo

Ich würde auch auf __ Goldfisch tippen. 

Hatte davon mal sehr viele Im Teich also Nachwuchs. 
Bin schon das ganze Jahr dabei welche zu fangen jetzt sind noch ca. 2 Stück drin aber die sieht man leider so schlecht. 


@ Ralf
 Es gibt dicke und dünne Goldfische je nach dem wie viel die fressen.
__ Moderlieschen sind viel schmaler und länglicher 


Gruß Daniel


----------



## Steffen (9. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Was sind das für Fische??*

*Hallo,

bin leider Heute erst zu gekommen mal ein Foto zumachen ....
Auf dem ersten Bild ist ein kleiner fast  roter  Goldfisch zu sehen das zweite Bild ist leider nicht so gut   ...*


----------



## sabine71 (9. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Was sind das für Fische??*

Eindeutig ein __ Goldfisch 

Meine sehen auch alle so aus, von ca. 4 cm bis 15 cm habe ich alle Größen vertreten, auch noch ungefärbte


----------



## Barbara (11. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Was sind das für Fische??*

Ja, der auf dem zweiten Bild sieht meinen ganz schön ähnlich.
In welchem Alter verfärben sich die Goldfische eigentlich?

Viele Grüße
Barbara


----------



## karu (4. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Was sind das für Fische??*

Ob nun __ Goldfisch oder __ Karausche ist glaub ich bei diesen Tierchen sehr schwer zu sagen. Goldfische wurden - soweit ich weiß - aus Karauschen gezüchtet, daher sehen sich wildfarbene Goldfische und Karauschen auch sehr ähnlich. Was nun genau die Unterscheidungsmerkmale sind kann ich dir nicht sagen. Ich hätte mal auf Körperform getippt. Vielleicht weiß das jemand?


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (4. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Was sind das für Fische??*

Hallo "karu".

Da liegst du ein klein wenig falsch. Goldfische (Carassius auratus auratus) wurden nicht aus Karauschen (Carassius carassius) gezüchtet, sondern aus dem __ Giebel (Carassius auratus gibelio), ein naher Verwandter der __ Karausche (sh. auch hier in der Datenbank).

Unterschiede zwischen den beiden liegen vor allem in den Flossen. Die Karausche hat eine konvexe Rücken- und Afterflosse (nach Außen gewölbt), beim Giebel und auch beim __ Goldfisch sind diese mehr oder weniger konkav (nach Innen gewölbt) oder gerade. Die Karausche hat außerdem meist einen dunklen Fleck auf dem Schwanzstiel. Karauschen sind meist auch noch etwas hochrückiger als Giebel.

Ich würde die Tiere für junge Goldfische oder Giebel halten.


----------



## karu (5. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Was sind das für Fische??*

[...]
Daß die Artbildungsprozesse hier noch nicht abgeschlossen sind, zeigt eine Unterart von C. auratus, der __ Giebel Carassius auratus gibelio (Bloch, 1782), der in vielen Publikationen als die Wildform des Goldfisches genannt wird. Das ist nicht korrekt. Hier herrscht aufgrund eines nachlässigen Umgangs mit der Taxonomie (leider wird in vielen Büchern immer nur das übernommen, was irgendwann irgendwo einmal geschrieben wurde, und so können sich Fehler oder Ungenauigkeiten weiter verbreiten) leider eine weitverbreitete Fehlinformation vor. Der Giebel lebt weit westlich vom ursprünglichen Verbreitungsgebiet der Silberkarausche; seine Vorfahren sind wohl von chinesischen und/oder tartarischen Händlern im Gebiet des Aralsees an der Grenze zwischen Osteuropa und Westasien ausgesetzt worden. Seitdem verbreitet er sich immer weiter Richtung Westen und ist mittlerweile bis nach Deutschland vorgedrungen. Dabei weist er in den Randgebieten seiner Verbreitung erstaunliche Anpassungen auf, die es ermöglichen, daß die Populationen ausschließlich aus Weibchen bestehen, die ihre Eier von anderen Karpfenfischen (hauptsächlich Karpfen und Karauschen) besamen lassen. (Es erfolgt dabei aber keine Verschmelzung der Zellkerne, so daß die Samen ohne Befruchtung die Embryonalentwicklung auslösen. Diese Form der Fortpflanzung nennt man Gynogenese.)
Die Stammform sowohl des Giebels als auch des Goldfisches ist die Silberkarausche C. auratus. Der __ Goldfisch stammt  n i c h t  vom Giebel ab, sondern entwickelte sich in Südchina aus natürlichen xanthoristischen Mutationen der Silberkarauschen (zur Domestikation des Goldfisches s. Kapitel "Geschichte"). Der Xanthorismus wird auf der folgenden Seite "Beschreibung des Goldfisches und seiner Verwandten" dargestellt.
[...]

http://goldfische.kaltwasseraquaristik.de/systematik.htm


karu


----------



## tomz (6. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Was sind das für Fische??*

Auf jeden Fall Goldfische

gRuß
#tomz


----------



## Dr.Tominsky (10. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Was sind das für Fische??*

Könnten auch Bitterlinge sein. Meine sehen so aus.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Was sind das für Fische??*

Hi Dr. Tominsky,

sicher das Du dann __ Bitterling (e) im Teich hast oder sieht der dem auf Barbaras Foto ähnlich

MfG Frank


----------



## Dr.Tominsky (10. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Was sind das für Fische??*

sowohl als auch, um auf deinen Beitrag zu antworten. Habe mal ein Bild eines Bitterlings angehängt. 
Schönes Wochende, Gruß Tommy


----------



## Frank (10. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Was sind das für Fische??*

Hallo Dr. Tominsky,

herzlich willkommen im Club! 

Dafür, das du so superklares Wasser im Teich hast, sieht es ganz schön grau aus   

Ne, mal im Ernst, da ist wohl was danebengegangen.

Eine Anleitung zum Bilder hochladen findest du hier.

So, jetzt wünsche ich dir noch viel Spaß bei uns. 

... achja, ein bisschen auf die Netiquette achten: Hallo und Tschüss, oder ähnliches, vllt. noch ein Vorname, müsste doch drin sein, gell?


----------



## Dr.Tominsky (11. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Was sind das für Fische??*

Hallo Frank, 
danke für die Einweisung. 
Ich hoffe, das Bild kommt jetzt rüber.
Link zum Bild

Gruß Tom


----------



## Frank (11. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Was sind das für Fische??*

Hallo Tom,

ja schon besser, aber immer noch nicht gut ... :shock 

Hast den Autor des Bildes gefragt, ob du es hier einstellen darfst?
Ich denke eher nicht.
Solange werde ich es in einen Link umwandeln.

In Zukunft bitte das Copyright ebenfalls beachten.


----------



## witch127 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was sind das für Fische??*

Schade, dass der Thread seinerzeit hier aufgehört hat. Ich habe ihn durch die Suchfunktion gefunden. 
Was mich interessiert ist, wann Goldfische spätestens ihr Farbe bekommen oder ob es sein kann, dass sie immer braun/kupferfarben bleiben. Ich hatte 2007 in meiner damals viell. 300 l Pfütze unbemerkt 1 x Nachwuchs (der sogar bei einem Wasserstand von ca. 30 cm und einer "Brühe", da Neubau geplant, den Winter überlebt hat!). Ich war total platt, als wir ihn 2008 beim Neubau des etwas größeren Teichs aus der alten "Suppe" gefischt hatten, denn die anderen hatten wir ja im Aqua überwintert. 2008 kamen im neuen Teichlein (ca. 2200 l) nochmal welche dazu. Es sind vier Goldies übrig geblieben, die aber alle noch braun sind, z. T. aber sicher schon an die 15 cm groß sind. Bleiben die so (was auch o.k. wäre), oder gibt es welche die noch so spät die Farbe wechseln? Was löst denn überhaupt den Farbwechsel aus? Wäre toll, wenn mir das jemand sagen könnte!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was sind das für Fische??*

Hi Heike,

das ist bei Goldfischen meißt eine Frage der Wassertemperaturen. Können schon als wenige cm langen Fische ihre Farbe bekommen (wenn es richtig warm ist wie z.B 2003 - da bekamen meine kleinen Goldfische zum Teil schon mit 4-5cm Länge ihre rote Färbung, einige wechselten gleich darauf in weiß um wie die Alttiere, aber auch erst nach 2-3 Jahren (mit15-20cm). Ein Teil des Nachwuchses behält aber auch die Wildfarbe, es werden nie alle Nachkommen bunt

MfG Frank


----------



## andreas w. (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was sind das für Fische??*

Also, ich möchte hier niemandem auf den Fuß treten und bin mir auch nicht ganz sicher, aber auch mein erster Gedanke bei dem Bild war, der Bauch fehlt und meinTipp war ebenfalls das __ Moderlieschen.

Bin mal gespannt, was es wirklich ist.

Gruß.


----------



## Christine (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was sind das für Fische??*

Hallo Andreas,

meinst Du das Foto ganz am Anfang dieses Themas? Das war 2007, ich glaube kaum, daß da noch eine Aufllösung folgt. Und ein __ Moderlieschen war das definitiv nicht.


----------



## andreas w. (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was sind das für Fische??*

siehste, wer lesen kann ist einwandfrei im Vorteil. Schön daß trotzdem noch jemand antwortet - danke dafür.

Hab mir das Bild nochmal angeguckt - __ Karausche kommt wirklich hin. Ciao


----------



## witch127 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was sind das für Fische??*

Hallo Frank, 
vielen Dank für die Aufklärung. Dann ist das sicher der "wilde" Nachwuchs, der besonders robust ist!


----------



## witch127 (23. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Was sind das für Fische??*

Wollte noch mitteilen, dass einer meiner Wilffarbenen vor ein paar Wochen angefangen hat, die Farbe zu wechseln! Gerade, als es so tierisch warm war. Die anderen drei sind allerdings braun geblieben.


----------

